# [v] 4870 + full cover wasserkuehlung



## fabo-erc (22. September 2011)

Tach

wollt jetzt nur mal fragen ob hier evtl einer interesse an einer 4870 mit full cover wasserkuehlung hat!?

der kuehler : x Watercool HK GPU-X2 Ati 4870/4890Watercool Heatkiller GPU-X2 4870/4890 LT in Wasserkühlung: Kühlkörper | heise online Preisvergleich

die karte :Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 4870 512MB GDDR5 PCIe
Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 4870 512MB GDDR5 PCIe: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

warum ich die karte verkaufe? BF3 

hatte keine probleme mit der karte und wurde auch nicht uebertaktet...

wenn einer interesse hat kann er sich ja bei mir mal melden + preisvorstellung

-fabo


----------

